Ask HN: What would you learn/do if you had an entire summer free? - martinesko36
======
ggm
Welding and turning. I watched a competent metal worker on a lathe, its
thinking in 3D writ large. welding is making one thing from two. its
increadibly hard to do well. (gas tight)

Baking. I worked briefly in a bakery in the 1980s and there is something about
the midnight shift, making the bread for the morning. I know its an unhealthy
lifestyle.

I know a gypsy brewer who now runs his own microbrewery. I'd haul sacks all
day to be part of the cycle of a complete brew to keg.

We spend far too much time in our heads online in the ICT business. I'd use my
free summer to learn how to integrate body and mind.

I'm at the back-end of my working career btw.

------
jppope
Approximately 50% of what I would like to get done. Happens every time I go on
vacation too.

